# new tank setup



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have recently set up a 125G tank and have had it cycling for about 2 weeks now. I am wanting to set up a planted tank but without CO2. Are there any specific plants that do not require CO2 and if their is any website where I could possibly look at a list of them that would be great as well. 

I am also curious to know what kind of lights would be good for the setup. I was looking at getting the Marineland Double Bright LED's but I am not sure if they will be enough for the fish aswell as plants. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Here you go man, search a little more next time.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/4069-beginner-plants-new-planted-tank-owners.html


If you look at all the stickies in this subforum there is tons of useful info when it comes to planted tanks.

Grogan is also really good with planted tanks. Im sure he will chime in eventually.


----------



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

giggitygiggity said:


> Here you go man, search a little more next time.
> 
> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/4069-beginner-plants-new-planted-tank-owners.html
> 
> ...


Much appreciated, I apologize I was reading a few of the stickies but had never seen that one. Thanks


----------

